# Just for fun...



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is from American show lines. I think he's perfect, but I'm extremely biased.  I'm not into showing, but am curious what a knowledgeable person would say about how he measures up to the breed standard. Sorry that I don't have anything resembling a proper stack.














































He's wiggly so it's hard to get a measurement on him, but I think he's a bit taller than standard (around 27 or 28 inches, but I could be measuring on the high side) and he weighed 86 pounds at the last weigh-in which was a couple months ago.
Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Leah,

He's a handsome boy, I have to admit I'm a fan of black & reds. You must get lots of compliments when you're out on a walk. I can't give you a critique because I'm definitely not qualified but he is a real looker.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

gsd_lover said:


> Hi Leah,
> 
> He's a handsome boy, I have to admit I'm a fan of black & reds. You must get lots of compliments when you're out on a walk. I can't give you a critique because I'm definitely not qualified but he is a real looker.


Thank you so much! We actually don't get a ton of compliments, but when DH and I took the dogs out for ice cream last week, I did overhear two women in line oohing and aahing over him. I resisted the temptation to tell them he was mine and start bragging!

My mom thinks he's gorgeous too, but she knows even less about the breed standard than I do!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I resisted the temptation to tell them he was mine and start bragging!
> My mom thinks he's gorgeous too, but she knows even less about the breed standard than I do!


He might be over breed standard for height, hard to tell if he won't stand still so you can really measure him. 

Breed standard per the AKC site: *The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches. The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable proportion as 10 to 8½. The length is measured from the point of the prosternum or breastbone to the rear edge of the pelvis, the ischial tuberosity. The desirable long proportion is not derived from a long back, but from overall length with relation to height, which is achieved by length of forequarter and length of withers and hindquarter, viewed from the side.*

If he really is 27"-28" he's a little over the standard, but it's not like you can make him shorter. 
As long as he's healthy, has good hips etc., love, hug, enjoy and go ahead...brag about him, he's a handsome dog!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Does it look like he has that roached back thing?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

A few more pics for your consideration.







































Thanks to those who replied!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome dog!
What is his pedigree.?
He looks more "German" type than American to me......I would be interested in seeing his bloodlines.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not an expert but he is one handsome boy!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Handsome dog!
> What is his pedigree.?
> He looks more "German" type than American to me......I would be interested in seeing his bloodlines.


Okay, his mom is CH Darby-Dan's Queen of Hearts CGC OFA
"Darby"

Her pedigree:

PEDIGREE
5X Sel Ch Kismet's Heart Throb ROM OFA	MV 
CH Jo-San's Enterprise ROM	
Ch San-Jo's Eastern Express
Ch Echolane's Jo-San's Eve
Kismet's Sweetheart Deal ROM OFA	Am/Can GV 
Ch Proven Hill's Banker Of Altana ROM OFA
Pinebuck's Myra Of Kismet OFA
BIF Am/Can Sel Ch Darby-Dan's Eve ROM OFA
2X VA Can SEL Am CH Jim vom Fiemereck SchH3 TC ROM KKL1a Life OFA	
VA Max della Loggia dei Mercanti SchH3 KKL1a
V Häsel vom Fiemereck SchH3 IP2 KKL1a
Eko-Lan's Fracas
CH Eko-Lan's Nemesis
Eko-Lan's Isis


His dad is :Woodside Jubilate Eye of the Tyger TC CGC OFA H/E Cardiac Certified CERF (Major ptd)
"Tyger"

His pedigree:
PEDIGREE
Can Sel CH Galiano's Woodside Dominator OFA	
Am/Can Sel CH Woodside's Khemosabi OFA	
Can FV BIM CH Woodside's Kennedy Echolane ROMC OFA
BIF Woodside Raven ROMC
Woodside's Jazz of Hi Cliff	
Can SGR VA CH Hillo De Marne La Valle SchH 3 KKL1a
BIF Woodside Raven ROMC
HiCliff Regal v Woodside
Can FV BIM CH Woodside's
Kennedy Echolane ROMC OFA	
Elmgrove's Casey at Bat OFA
Echolane Jenna v Woodside ROMC OFA
Can MV Am/Can Sel CH Woodside's Future Vision
Am/Can Sel CH Woodside's Van Halen OFA
Can CH Woodside's Playgirl Windigail


Sorry the pedigree chart didn't copy right, but you can get an idea of lineage. I haven't the faintest idea what it means, and I'd be thrilled if someone could explain it to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is a very handsome dude


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice pedigree


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, I do not see any roach thing going on. He is a handsome dog. Has nice color, good expression, big ears (I like big ears), and a great tail. 

It is hard to tell structure for sure in the pictures. Is he down on pasterns a little? His back end looks a little weak, but a nice stack photo may make that look just fine. I like him. He looks like a very nice dog.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He does have some "German lineage"....I thought that he might.
Nice dog....have lots of fun with him!
Best wishes,
Robin


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh, so I can brag and say he's from German lines? LOL  Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

He is not from German lines but very great American lines. Don't buy into the thought that only 1 line produces well, he is handsome and I can hear from your words that you love him, so he is the BEST dog. He is undeniably handsome, no roach, and I would think he is smart enough to do anything you train him for, be proud and brag that he is from TOP lines and is healthy, happy, beautiful and has great temperment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Trudy, he's really American lines and I don't see roach. Love the pigment and bone.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very handsome boy-he has a kind face-I like that!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you trudy, Liesje and Courtney! He's a good boy, smart and handsome. If I ever get another GSD, I'll be going back to the same breeder.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

See if you can get some good stacked photos. From what I can see he looks like a very nice dog, but it is unfair to critique him when he isn't presented well. 

Something I do notice in his moving photo is his lack of drive off the rear.


----------

